# ziggy vs imo kernel?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Which would you guys recommend for a sense based rom and why? Im running the ikream rom and im curious. I used to love ziggy becuase of the volume tweaks.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Try both, see which works better. Lately, Ziggy gives me better battery life, but imo gives me better performance... BUT each device is different, as are usage habits. Just use trial and error. Just make sure you do a nandroid backup prior to flashing a kernel 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

Also depends on the rom. Ive been running airborne from virus which has imos kernel baked in. I decided to try ziggys kernel and im seeing amazing performance and average battery life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Imo gives me the best performance, can't comment towards battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

i run imo


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't comment on Ziggy's kernel, but Imo's have always beeen great for me. Great battery life, rock solid, and good performance. I currently OC to 1.4ghz with the SmartassV2 governor, and the phone flies.

I agree with the others, though. You should try both to see how they work for your usage and specific phone setup.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

They're both old as hell, so I'll say to run both and see what you like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

I run jd kernel. Smooth and great battery life. Ziggys always caused reboot issues and imo caused screen issues. Jd's is rock solid though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Nowerlater said:


> I run jd kernel. Smooth and great battery life. Ziggys always caused reboot issues and imo caused screen issues. Jd's is rock solid though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What are the imo's screen issues you mentioned above?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> They're both old as hell, so I'll say to run both and see what you like.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Are there any for the Thunderbolt that aren't old as hell?

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

cowisland said:


> What are the imo's screen issues you mentioned above?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Imos is said to have multitouch issues although many don't notice it likewise his sense kernel is said to make graphical artifacts when zram is enabled. I haven't personally noticed either of these. Like someone else said, try jds kernel. It's the newest and I have always had good reesults with it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Nowerlater said:


> I run jd kernel. Smooth and great battery life. Ziggys always caused reboot issues and imo caused screen issues. Jd's is rock solid though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 +1I have ran both these kernels and they perform about the same. I would have a little lag when opening apps. I installed jd kernel and phone seems more responsive and its not oc'ed. This is my go to kernel now. So I would try all three.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I see jdkernel (which I haven't used in a while but always liked) is a little newer than ziggy's or imo's. I'd try it too, especially seeing he is still active in the Thunderbolt section as he posted a couple posts above. Great dev ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jd's kernel with ziggy's voltage settings seem to be good soo far, thanks guys!


----------



## GangstaGeekinLOL (Jan 14, 2012)

Fan of both. Although i find myself running Imo frequently. Makes an awesome one on the Galaxy Nexus as well.... back on topic...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Nowerlater said:


> I run jd kernel. Smooth and great battery life. Ziggys always caused reboot issues and imo caused screen issues. Jd's is rock solid though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


were can i find jd kernal ?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Didn't you got rid of your thunderbolt?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> were can i find jd kernal ?


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8614-kernelsense-only-jdkernel-v104-rc1-updated-1204-based-off-mecha-gb-mr-source/ 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Speaking of jdkernel, I do see an update to it coming tonight, so it won't be old as hell anymore 

I still got my tbolt sitting in my phone drawer ready to do some flashing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

But you have to ask yourself this....why would someone with no thunderbolt even be asking this question? Fixxxer gave up his thunderbolt for privacy (HTC loggers) and ran to the first 4G phone they gave him. 
I use IMO 5.0.1 myself found it to be best IMO. I get 14-17 hours outta my battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I get good performance and battery life with imos kernel

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

I flash the jd kernel on my Tb on shift sense battery last me good had no problem imo just drain my battery with out even messing with my phone


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i find the zoom kernel best for aosp and jd's best for sense.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Which would you guys recommend for a sense based rom and why? Im running the ikream rom and im curious. I used to love ziggy becuase of the volume tweaks.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

You guys are still going to talk about me giving up my tbolt before? And yes after trying all the kernels i found zoom & jd's to be best.


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

imoseyon is the best imo, particulary his aosp kernel


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> You guys are still going to talk about me giving up my tbolt before? And yes after trying all the kernels i found zoom & jd's to be best.


Yea nothing has changed on the Thunderbolt since u gave it up....don't know why in the world you came back to it when u gave it up the first day the news dropped you could get a new phone due to something that was not even an issue on Verizon's network. The 3 files could easily be removed, by OTA or doing a simple root delete. You took the cheap way out....

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

